# Ideas for a Cold-water tank?



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, so since I set up my 120 gallon, and modified my 65 and 70 gallon tanks, aside from those 3 I just have a 29 for some Gold Saum fingerlings and company, and a 20 gallon w/ about 50 baby Jaguars (2 weeks old).

Over a week has passed and after removing the heater and filters from a 2nd 20-gallon, (all fish removed) and filling it with semi-aquatic plants....the water is still crystal clear and the chemistry is nearly perfect. It seems the plants are doing exactly what i suspected - oxygenating a bit and removing nitrates as they grow.

I was going to simply break it all down and put it away, but after draping the entire tank w/ plants and seeing how clear and nice it's looking, i decided if I can keep it self-sustaining and not waste more electricity on a heater and filter, etc....I'd like to put some hardy fish in it. Tank usually stays around upper-60's to 70 degrees F , so i was thinking maybe a pair of Siamese Fighting Fish or possibly some other things that could live peacefully with them.

What are everyone's thoughts on this? Can you guys list as many cold-water species that you can think of that would live happily in a 20 U.S. gallon tank. I have heaters and filters IF NEED BE, but I was kind of thinking of doing it just like a giant Betta bowl or something.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Victor Creed said:


> Ok, so since I set up my 120 gallon, and modified my 65 and 70 gallon tanks, aside from those 3 I just have a 29 for some Gold Saum fingerlings and company, and a 20 gallon w/ about 50 baby Jaguars (2 weeks old).
> 
> Over a week has passed and after removing the heater and filters from a 2nd 20-gallon, (all fish removed) and filling it with semi-aquatic plants....the water is still crystal clear and the chemistry is nearly perfect. It seems the plants are doing exactly what i suspected - oxygenating a bit and removing nitrates as they grow.
> 
> ...


Betta's in 60-70? They need warmer water than most tropical fish so im going to say no.

Danios might be a good choice, american flag fish, WCMM's, guppies, Axolotl, fancy goldfish growing tank...........


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Am I gathering you live in the States?
So, maybe a first trip would be to check out the stricter (than the UK) regulations on fish allowed.

But, my first instinct with the temperatures you mention are things like American (Florida) Flag Fish or some of the south american killies such as Cynolebias, Simpsonichthys (and related species.... a few name changes in recent years there).

They only need a lowish temp, and don't need an arapaima tank either.

If you like a challenge then if you have a spare tank and can get then fish then Cynolebias (or even better for colour...Simpsonichthys spp) are the fish to go for.

You could place a divider in a smallish tank and get the best of the tank.

White Cloud Mountain Minnows are actually a superb fish as well. 
If you have really good filters that can deliver an area of foaming then some of hill stream loaches such as Gastromyzon and co will work in a smallish tank as well at lowish temp.

Just a few suggestions....biased to what I happen to keep by the way 

ian


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm loving shoals of white clouds right now. Have a look at this -










Pretty stunning right?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

I was actually thinking about a few breeding pairs of guppies since I have so many Cichlids that would really appreciate the consumption of live fish and I would also appreciate being to give them fish w/out worrying about the disease transmitted from LFS-bought goldfish, rosyreds, etc since all my tanks are always top-notch and well-kept. Any other suggestions? I wouldn't mind breeding something larger and more nutritious than Guppies, honestly. What choices do I have in that manner?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Devi said:


> I'm loving shoals of white clouds right now. Have a look at this -
> 
> image
> 
> Pretty stunning right?


*cough* harleguins *cough* 

No fish tank should be without a filter imo... these cost pennies to run!

I'd go for some nice strains of guppies- black moscows and the like, and use any runts etc as feeders. i would personally raise the temps of the water by a few degrees above room temperature- 25oC or so.

Bettas prefer warmer temps... they can survive at room temps, but won't thrive. Pairs are never a good idea unless introduced specifically for breeding at the right time.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> *cough* harleguins *cough*


How do you tell the difference at that distance? They look like generic silver fish to me, hehe. If it helps I googled white cloud planted tank and posted the prettiest. :2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

There's the black triangle on their bodies.

I recognise that pic- I'd swear that's a George Farmer tank.

He said that that pic was pure luck... all the fish facing that way!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Another of his... with WCMM:whistling2::whistling2:

How to set up a White Cloud biotope | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

are WCMM healthy, nutritious, protein-packed fish that are easy to breed and would make a good meal for my Cichlids?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> are WCMM healthy, nutritious, protein-packed fish that are easy to breed and would make a good meal for my Cichlids?


If you get good disease free stock, give them a good varied diet and have spawning mops the you should be sorted

oh and lots of water changes!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

WCMM

This seems to suggest so, but also that they need more than one tank to breed. But then people say that about guppies and I've bred them in a single planted tank with no issues.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Devi said:


> WCMM
> 
> This seems to suggest so, but also that they need more than one tank to breed. But then people say that about guppies and I've bred them in a single planted tank with no issues.


I think it's to do with babies eating babies opposed to adults eating babies... either way I've only used a single tank in the past and never had any bother


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

ok, so which and how many different cold-water species could I keep in the same 20 U.S. gallon tank to breed for feeder-fish? Will Guppies and WCMM live together or will they eat all my feeder-fish themselves? Other options?


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Now it's getting complex 

I didn't realise it was feeder fish we were aiming towards. Back to drawing board for me then. !!:devil:

ian


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

igmillichip said:


> Now it's getting complex
> 
> I didn't realise it was feeder fish we were aiming towards. Back to drawing board for me then. !!:devil:
> 
> ian




LOL...it wasn't last night, but I think it would be a better choice now. sorry. :lol2:


----------

